# Where's the gallery?  What is "Media"?



## cmayna (Nov 13, 2017)

Is it just me or is there not a Gallery forum to posts pics, review pics, etc?    I see "Media" but for the life of me, just not certain what that is.  Yes, I see some pics but very little of the pics I have posted.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

Should be in the menu
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?media/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Is it just me or is there not a Gallery forum to posts pics, review pics, etc?    I see "Media" but for the life of me, just not certain what that is.  Yes, I see some pics but very little of the pics I have posted.



You have to put them into a category or list them somehow or they won't go in media files.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 13, 2017)

The way I find my media is by clicking on “Media” then “Search Media” in the left sidebar.

Type in your username or someone else’s username.

Click on the “Search” button and ta da.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 13, 2017)

I did a search in media under my name and it is showing the latest pic being date Jan 7, 2017.  How do I find pic more recent than that?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

cmayna said:


> I did a search in media under my name and it is showing the latest pic being date Jan 7, 2017.  How do I find pic more recent than that?


Mine is all in the camera icon like so...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

I click on the camera and all my old pics here are on that.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 14, 2017)

How frustrating to say the least.  I go to my media and still the latest pic shown is Jan 7th which is way wrong. Oh well, time to move on.


----------

